# Ur cubing collection



## SunnyCubing (Aug 7, 2022)

Post pictures of ur cubes. Ur first cube, ur first 4x4, ur first magnetic cube and more


----------



## SunnyCubing (Aug 7, 2022)

ur first shape mod too


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 7, 2022)

First magnetic cube
Yuxin Little Magic Elite-M


----------

